# Do we have to order at the exact restaurant?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I had a doordash order with Panda Express. I wish I went to a different Panda Express. I ended up having to go inside Tanforan Mall. Had to park my car far away as it was packed. Then had to walk in the mall and wait in a long line. Then had to drive another 10 miles. I made 6 bucks in 48 minutes and plus a 2 dollar tip.

What a complete waste of time.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Congrats! You got tipped


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Depends on the situation. On restaurants where I know the order is placed by me in person and paid with the red card - I will go to another location if it makes sense (and yes, any location inside a mall property I will always try to avoid).


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Go4 said:


> Congrats! You got tipped


Yes I did.


----------



## HipGnosis (May 3, 2017)

I drive for PostMates (for now). I went to a different restaurant a couple days ago - I was literally half a block away from it when I got the ping. PM pays for restaurant to customer miles, but not the drive to the restaurant. There are also restaurants I know are a pain to go to. I haven't gotten any fallout, so I will be doing this as often as possible.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

For Postmates, the distance charged is from the green dot -- not from the other place you made the purchase.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

andaas said:


> Depends on the situation. On restaurants where I know the order is placed by me in person and paid with the red card - I will go to another location if it makes sense (and yes, any location inside a mall property I will always try to avoid).


Yes, with DoorDash if it is a fast food chain, you can choose any location, since you will be placing the order and paying with red card.


----------

